
‘Incredibly damning’ Boeing messages show employee unease on 737 Max - pseudolus
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2020-01-09/incredibly-damning-boeing-messages-show-employee-unease-on-737-max
======
wiredfool
Basically a dup of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22008091](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22008091)
(123 comments now)

------
marksweston
Are they "incredibly damning"? It's impossible to tell from the minimal amount
quoted in this almost content-free article.

~~~
mhandley
This article has the actual email and chat transcripts (scroll down to the
bottom): [https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/9/21059420/boeing-
employees-...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/9/21059420/boeing-employees-
messages-737-max-investigation-simulator-crash)

Most of the discussion is about the 737 Max _siumulator_ , not the aircraft
itself.

------
Beltiras
Bad people running PR at Boeing. If you have bad news it's best to get it all
out at once. Instead it's been months of drip-drip-drip that is starting to
look like the 737 MAX just won't fly again. The Boeing brand is tainted and
the MAX monicker destroyed.

------
delouvois
737 Max was just an MVP, they're still iterating.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
Maximum Victimized People is quite an acronym.

